# 18 Year Old Squats 1005lbs!



## *Bio* (Feb 28, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/IronGodsofPowerlifting/videos/vb.1765189653694405/1863118763901493/?type=2&theater


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 28, 2017)

I like the way he did the roar!
Was also my favorite part of shrek 2.

Cmon- do the roar

Unbelievably strong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0st (Mar 4, 2017)

What?!?! 
Unreal!


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 5, 2017)

Super freak strength!


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 13, 2017)

Badass!


----------



## Freedom15Muscle (May 18, 2017)

Thats pretty nuts!


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (May 29, 2017)

That dude is a real time HULK! 

1005 Lbs! That is insane :O


----------



## striffe (Oct 8, 2017)

Freaky strength!


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 14, 2017)

Unreal strength!


----------



## SURGE (Oct 21, 2017)

Freak strength!


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Feb 27, 2018)

Was that multi ply or raw?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 27, 2018)

freakish! with great form too !!!


----------



## jp82088 (Aug 4, 2018)

Holy smokes!!


----------



## gold2000 (Jan 7, 2019)

what are records going to be in 20 years????  2k squat 1.5k bench????


----------



## Kineticmacks (Jan 17, 2019)

Dudes a monster


----------



## Deltz123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Wtf


----------

